

UC considering ban on Uber, Lyft, Airbnb - lr
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2014/06/27/uc-considering-ban-on-uber-lyft-airbnb/

======
lr
And I continue to just not get it... I have no idea how people can compare
Uber, which uses drivers who must have a license (not just a driver's license,
but a license/permit/insurance to transport passengers, and must comply with
local laws), and Airbnb, which has zero regulation, and most of the time hosts
who use the service are violating local laws (at least in the US). The two
services, at a service-functional level, are just not the same.

